# Doggie Day Care, Dog Walking and More



## end bsl shani (Jan 13, 2014)

Super-supreme petcare offers all services for your needs, I am fully qualified in animal care and management with a diploma, i also have basic dog training (which can be do while your puppy is at day care),, i have 6 years experience with all breeds, i worked in a reptile shop for 4 years, work experience in dog grooming and much more.. 
We offer Doggie Day Care for half a day (up to 6hours) or full days (up to 12hours),, your dog(s) will be with me all day and come on group walks through out the day, we tend to go on around 3 walks a day but depending on the breed of dog this will change,, all dogs are in a home environment with a large garden and a outhouse. All dogs must be dog friendly, be fully vaccinated, flead and wormed, This is for the safety of all dogs in my care.. 
We also offer dog walking in groups or VIP, home visits for all animals, live in care (for all animal including dog not dog friendly), pet to vet and more..
When your doggie(s) come to us we like to meet you and your dog first, then we offer a half day daycare for your dog(s) to come and meet the other dogs in my care and to see how they get on.. All the dogs and other animals in my care they are treated like my own, they are loved and always have someone here with them.. Whether your are going away, or working away we will care for your pets.. For more informations and prices please inbox me or email me 
Thank you Shani
COVENTRY AND SURROUNDING AREAS


----------

